# My New House Number



## rocknrude (May 1, 2010)

i thought 600 was too boring for an address, so...


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

That's cool!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That will totally confuse delivery people


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You ought to get some very interesting deliveries!!!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

That's awesome. You must get the same weird looks from your neighbors like I do.


----------



## Longmont Haunt (Jul 26, 2016)

Too cool! The voice over is perfect too!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I bet you get a lot of demon deliveries. :devil: Hey, that would make a great Halloween countdown sign with a little tweaking!


----------



## mtnmayhem (Aug 18, 2016)

Love that shade of orange!


----------



## rocknrude (May 1, 2010)

mtnmayhem said:


> Love that shade of orange!


It's going to glow under black light!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very cool. Are the numbers moved manually or by a motor?


----------



## Montclair (Nov 20, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## rocknrude (May 1, 2010)

Spooky1 said:


> Very cool. Are the numbers moved manually or by a motor?


Two micro servos and a pololu servo controller.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## MBrennan (Sep 22, 2008)

That's Awesome - 

I haven't heard that intro for a loooong time and I was waiting for the guitar riff to start-when it didn't, I had a Sheldon OCD moment and had to go find it and blast it!

Thanks for sharing!!!


----------

